# Gas stations charging for air?



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

I couldn't believe it. I went to the Esso today to fill my tires and they now charge 50 cents for air/water. WTF!!
I guess they aren't making enough on their fuel? Soon they'll charge us to use their squeegees.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Odd. That's almost like Starbucks charging for stir sticks. Doesn't seem to be worth the trouble of collecting the money. Maybe a 'free air with purchase' thing would be less odd.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually that's nothing new around here in Ontario where I live.

You see, too many idiots kept stealing the hoses, yes actually cutting the hoses off and driving away with them. Or they would take the tire gauge and rip that off and drive away with that. So why should the gas station keep paying to replace the hose and gauges and to fix the machine every time people vandalize it? 

It used to tick me off to have to drive around town to get FREE air to put in my tires. I finally did find a spot that still has free air, but that's because people actually care and don't want to pay for air, so they haven't stolen anything yet.

So before you go blaming the gas station or company, ask yourself how many times they had to replace their hoses or gauges on the machines because of vandalism?


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Do you live in Scarborough?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

No, around the K-W, Guelph and Cambridge area.

Although I know quite a few places within the Toronto area that have switched from FREE to PAY because of vandalism. It is so pathetic that people actually do that kind of thing. Sad really...


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Maybe a good time to buy a small compressor from Crappy Tire. Some of them are battery powered, but I'd get a larger one because it has enough capacity to run air tools as well as inflate tires.


----------



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

MacGYVER said:


> Actually that's nothing new around here in Ontario where I live.
> 
> So before you go blaming the gas station or company, ask yourself how many times they had to replace their hoses or gauges on the machines because of vandalism?


From what I've read ESSO made about $25 billion in profits in 2004. I'd think that replacing hoses and or gauges wouldn't dig into their profits too much. 

I agree that its pathetic that people actually do that kind of thing.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Don't forget that the gas retailer didn't make the profit you speak of. The refiner and head office did. It's sad that the retailer gets all the retaliation for the high price of gas.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

That's old news to me -- lots of gas stations in MTL & environs have had coin-op air stations for a while now. Whatever, I've always got a load of change in my pocket. And it's not like I put air in the tires five times a day.

I bought a 12v little air compressor at Canadian Tire a while back, not so much due to the coin-op compressors at service stations, but in case it's needed at the roadside. I tried it, out of curiosity. Sure it works -- but it's quite slow. A handy thing to have on hand nonetheless.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

When this first started in my experience, they often said the money is for charity. I've noticed they don't say that any more. It is unfortunate that the local face gets beat up on for something that they don't profit from. But that's the way the system is designed, and one would think that a local operator would know that that was case before they signed on.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's unfortunate because it's the people with bikes that are the ones that suffer the most from this.
I've seen those coin-op machines slowly creeping up around T.O. and found that every time I was out on my
bike with my hand pump attached I found more people trying to borrow it off of me.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The gas stations in my area charge for air, but the proceeds go to various charities.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> The gas stations in my area charge for air, but the proceeds go to various charities.


Manny, you're in the wrong neighbourhood, Dude! 
I'm in Ottawa too, but I rarely see "Money-for-Air" stations. 
On an historical note (yeah, I'm that old), I first saw pay-for-air at gas stations about 30 years ago. I was outraged and refused to buy gas at stations that charged for air (Okay, I'm old and _cheap_!). I remember that the pay-for-air machines seemed to disappear rather quickly, with a few rare exceptions. Interesting to hear that they're making their way back again. I wonder if the cycle will repeat itself.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm amazed so many people use the air at the gas stations. I'd think it the gauge is probably off quite a bit from all the abuse. Anyway buy a little air compressor from canadian tire and keep it with you.
Jason


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I find that Petro Canada and Esso are the ones charging for air more often than not, as for free air go to Sunoco for sure and allot of Shell's as well have free air at least that's what I've noticed in the GTA not sure about other parts of Canada.

Laterz


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

The natural progression has moved from full service gas stations to self service primarily due to cost. I rarely go to a full service gas station since it costs more.

The downside with this trend is that most self service gas stations do not have any service garage or mechanics. A garage or mechanic would need an air compressor anyway so it's not a big deal to share that hardware with people buying gas for free. On the other hand, a self service gas station would have to buy and maintain all the air hardware only for gas customers. I'm sure this hardware isn't cheap, so the cost will have to be covered in the gas price or separately by the air user. I've seen many self serve stations resolve this problem by not having any air hose at all.

25 to 50 cents doesn't seem too bad once you've spent a few minutes with a hand pump. 

I'll have to admit I'm just as cheap as the next guy, so if I want the cheapest gas price I'd better be prepared to pay for the extras (or build up those pump muscles).


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

draz said:


> Do you live in Scarborough?


LOL. I find that so funny..


Close enough to it!


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Next time you get gas and pay inside blow a fart at the cash and tell him/her your air will cost him since they are charging you for air.

Also add yours is scented so it will cost double.

shoe


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Around St. John's, stations charge for *reverse* air. 
The one that sucks>'<

I haven't seen any charging for air, though in a long while.
I guess inflation is lower in Newfoundland. 
:lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SoyMac said:


> Manny, you're in the wrong neighbourhood, Dude!
> I'm in Ottawa too, but I rarely see "Money-for-Air" stations.
> On an historical note (yeah, I'm that old), I first saw pay-for-air at gas stations about 30 years ago. I was outraged and refused to buy gas at stations that charged for air (Okay, I'm old and _cheap_!). I remember that the pay-for-air machines seemed to disappear rather quickly, with a few rare exceptions. Interesting to hear that they're making their way back again. I wonder if the cycle will repeat itself.


I don't consider 25¢ to be much to add air to my tires... and it goes to charity, so what does it hurt? How many times does one get air for their tires? Every time I take my car in for oil/lube/filter and tire rotations (at least twice a year or more) they usually up it for me.

I can think of 2 specific instances when I needed to put air in my tires in the last 3 years.


----------

